# My big chain ring is riveted!



## Guest (Oct 25, 2010)

I want to remove the big chainring. I don't want to change my whole crankset and everything, cos its the only one I've got that's decent (SUNTOUR! YAAAAAY )

Its riveted, and that sucks. Anyway to remove it?


----------



## JasonInBTR (Jul 19, 2010)

You could drill them out but more than likely the spider is not machined to accept a bolt on ring. Unfortunately lower end cranks are not made to be fixed, repaired or changed.

If you could provide an exact model we could do a better job of helping. Pics are worth a thousand words......

Jason


----------



## Squash (Jul 20, 2003)

*As JasonlnBTR said....*

you may be able to drill out the rivets. However check VERY carefully. Often the rivets that hold the big ring in place also hold the middle ring as well. If they do you obviously wouldn't simply be removing the big ring, the middle ring would come off also. As noted many low end cranksets have the chain rings permanently fastened to the crank. They aren't designed to have them removed or replaced. If you want to run a 2x drive train you may have not other choice than to replace the whole crank.

Good Dirt


----------



## Cday1616 (Oct 12, 2009)

Ran into the same problem with an old schwinn that I converted to a SS. Said screw looking good and saving some weight, left the whole chainring set on and ran a straight line on the 2nd chainring with an 18 t rear. In the end it wasnt worth the cash to swap out the cranks just to have a around town beater...

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Clones123 (Apr 29, 2010)

If the rivets are close to the same size as a 2-piece chainring bolt, then drilling shouldn't be an issue though a set of four chainring bolts costs more than you'd think. The 2-piece bolts also come in lengths for a single ring + spider -OR- two rings (big and middle) + spider. When I went to 1x9, I just used aluminum crush washers from motorcycle banjo bolt fittings (hydraulic brake). They were the perfect size and thickness to take the place of the big ring plus being lightweight and non-corroding.


----------



## the.rebot (Jun 8, 2010)

I just ran int the same issue on my granny gear after I bent it to hell.

Might I suggest a quick look on Jenson USA's site - Deore LX cranks $75 (then $20 for install at LBS) A deal if there ever was one.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

the rivets are usually close in size to chainring bolts. you could drill it and stick some single bolts on there.


----------



## Mike Gager (Jul 30, 2010)

why do you want to remove it? depending on your reason, it might be easier to just leave it alone and simply not use it


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2010)

Oh - I'm always petrified of scraping the ring when I go for a drop, or a log, or my calf. I never use it.


----------



## frdfandc (Sep 5, 2007)

Leave it on there. It will protect the smaller chainrings/chain from damage from dropping on a log. 

If you want, you could cut off all the teeth from the big ring and file it down so its smooth. Its labor intensive, but its free.


----------



## Mike Gager (Jul 30, 2010)

remember if you take the big ring off and dont replace it with a bash ring you are going to have the same problems with the middle ring. id do what frdandc mentioned and just cut off the teeth with a grinder. might look a little ghetto but itll be free!


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

you can't drill it out. the hole is far too small to bolt the ring on, therefore would have to replace both rings and buy bolts, which is the same price as a mid level shimano crankset that has removable rings( Alivio,35.00).
Save yourself a headache and waste of time.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2010)

Touche. Thread closed. Full stop.


----------

